# Wanted: 2 weeks in Kaui & Maui starting 10/17



## uwimg

We're trying to put together a 2 week trip to Hawaii (first time there) to coincide with a conference in Maui. So we're looking for accommodation for 4 (2 adults, 2 kids 5 &1). We'd prefer a 1 BR but if I can get WKORV or WPV (fat chance, I know ) then a studio will work). We're flexible on the start date but need to be in Maui 10/21 - 10/25. 

If you've any availability in Kaui 10/17-10/21 or in Maui 10/20 - 10/27 please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## uwimg

*Now Wanted: Maui Oct 19/20 - 26/27*

Still undecided about going to Kauai or the Big Island, so just trying to finalize the Maui accommodations for now. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## C30NY

There are a few weeks in II getaways on Maui....PM if you dont have access or would like me to check inventory for you.


----------



## MauiLea

*Kahana Falls, RCI # 2788*

Not sure that this will help you, but RCI has availability at the above resort for Sun 10/19 for 7 nights. It's a hotel unit that sleeps 2/2. Exchange trading power of 28 needed. Did you check out the TUG classifieds?


----------



## MauiLea

*Suggestion for a nice, little place in Maui*

A couple of years ago, we rented a 1 bedroom apartment in Kihei from a private owner. We only stayed 2 nights.  Her email was 
mauidaisy@maui.net

You may want to check with her if the apartment is available and what current rates are. They were affordable and the apartment is in a residential area. 

Good luck.


----------



## Passepartout

We've had pretty good luck with www.vrbo.com but this is a little late notice unless you're wanting Oct 2014.


----------



## uwimg

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the heads-up. There are a couple of timeshare units that I've seen on ebay that I'm keeping an eye on, once I can get the FF tickets for my family lined up. (45K miles AA one-way is way too much, but with us booking last-minute, I'll take it).  I've looked at some of the private condos advertised on CL & Vrbo, but once you figure in the cleaning fees and the daily 16% tax rates, this quickly builds up to almost $220+/nt (probably the norm for Maui, but a litte too rich for me). I'd pay it for the Westin or Marriott properties though. 

Worst case scenario, we'll use SPG points to stay at the Sheraton. Now, if only this conference was a week early, I'd have taken advantage of the WKORV and WPRV studios advertised here.  In any case, I'm just excited to see Hawaii for the first time.


----------

